# Various from Queensland



## TomCharlton (Nov 5, 2011)

Since arriving in Australia 4 months ago, I've had the chance to spend a lot of time herping in and around SE Queensland, and have been lucky enough to be shown some fantastic spots by a mate local to the area. Our time is coming to an end in this area, as we're heading north to Cairns for Xmas and new year, so I thought i'd start to get some photos up. 

Heres some of species that we've been finding, in no particular order:

Yellow-spotted monitor, _Varanus panoptes_ - Nr Dalby, Qld







Freckled monitor, _Varanus tristis_ - Nr Dalby, Qld






Carpet python_, Morelia spilota mcdowelli_ - Brisbane, Qld






Eastern brown snake, _Pseudonaja textilis_ - Nr Esk, Qld






An unfortunate Eastern brown snake






Golden-tailed gecko,_ Strophurus taenicauda_ - Gurulmundi, Qld






Eastern bearded dragon, _Pogona barbata_ - Dalby, Qld






Eastern tiger snake, _Notechis scutatus_ - Sunshine coast, Qld. This has been my favourite find so far for sure.






Eastern Blue-tongued Lizard, _Tiliqua scincoides scincoides_ - Tara, Qld






Yellow-faced whip snake, _Demansia psammophis psammophis_ - Nr Esk, Qld






Spotted velvet gecko, _Oedura tryoni_ - Crows Nest, Qld






Red-bellied black snake, _Pseudechis porphyriacus_ - Nr Dalby, Qld






Pink-tongued skink, _Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_ - Brisbane, Qld






Bandy-bandy, _Vermicella annulata_ - Brisbane, Qld






Finally, a none-reptilian find:

Short-beaked echinda, _Tachyglossus aculeatus _- Brisbane, Qld


----------



## Wally (Nov 5, 2011)

Fantastic photos Tom. Great find with the tiger. Well done.


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Nov 5, 2011)

That's so good. Thanks for the pics, they made the last few hours on the computer worthwhile.


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning Pictures


----------



## Trouble (Nov 5, 2011)

Amazing photos, Tom! Thanks for sharing  
I hope you're having an awesome time up here, and you have an even better time up in Cairns  I look forward to more pics of your herping adventures


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 6, 2011)

Fantastic photos. Were all the reptiles wild? Great finds.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 6, 2011)

Omg hot images, what gear you using?


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 6, 2011)

Incredible Pics. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## MathewB (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the Panoptes shot!


----------



## mmafan555 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great pics....Love the brown snake!


----------



## grizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Great stuff Tom, I'm a little envious of you finding the _Notechis scutatus... I will have to get my herp on!_


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 6, 2011)

amazing photos and finds!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 6, 2011)

ALL OF THE ABOVE 

Excellant photography Tom


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow great pics.
I havent found half that stuff down here and Ive lived here over a year :|


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 6, 2011)

That is a nice Panoptes! Very rare these days, and good work for getting so close to it!

Did you know echidnas taste like pork?


----------



## TomCharlton (Nov 6, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Fantastic photos. Were all the reptiles wild? Great finds.



Thanks, and yes, everything was found and photographed in the wild. I didnt fly 14,000km to photograph captive animals! 



Smithers said:


> Omg hot images, what gear you using?



Well, theres a funny story behind an answer to that. Half the images were photographed with a Canon 7D, the other half was photographed with a 60D. When we caught the tiger snake, I ended up leaving my camera bag on the side of the road (with everything inside - 7D body, lenses, flash unit, battery grip etc), and when we realised and returned, it was gone. Bad times, and insurance didnt cover me for leaving the bag unattended, so it had to be replaced! I use speedlite flash units, Sigma 105mm macro, and canon 17-55mm. I try to carry as little as possible with me when I travel.



waruikazi said:


> That is a nice Panoptes! Very rare these days, and good work for getting so close to it!
> 
> Did you know echidnas taste like pork?



Ha, no I didnt know that about echidnas. I'll have to give it a try next time we encounter a fresh road-kill.

And are you sure that _V.panoptes_ are 'rare'? I've lost count of how many we've seen so far, they've been the most common goanna we've encountered for sure. We probably saw about a dozen on our trip out west, and saw 5 just a few weekends ago just outside of Dalby.

A few more from a trip out west:

Central bearded dragon,_ Pogona vitticeps_ - Nr Quilpie






_Lerista punctatovittata_ - Nr Cheepie






Young Gould's goanna, _Varanus gouldii_ - Nr Quilpie






Gould's goana, _Varanus gouldii_, in bipedal stance.






_Ramphotyphlops bituberculatus_ - Windorah area.






Adult male Yellow-spotted Goanna, _Varanus panoptes panoptes_ - Nr Quilpie






Female Perentie, _Varanus giganteus_ - west of Windorah


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing photos man, love all of them. Rotten luck about the camera, looking forward to more photos.


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 6, 2011)

TomCharlton said:


> Thanks, and yes, everything was found and photographed in the wild. I didnt fly 14,000km to photograph captive animals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent photos.

Maybe you should have told the insurance company the camera gear was stolen.

Anyway, if you are lucky the person who found the gear is honest and handed it in at a nearby police station. Worth ringing around and asking (I presume you have the serial no.s of the lost gear written down somewhere).

It might all come back to you. 

Or you could put an advert in the papers and offer a reward for the return of the gear.

I wouldn't be renewing the policy with that insurer.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info, crapper about the 7D Ouch that would have stung.  they are awesome images, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 6, 2011)

As per all the above great photos mate.


----------



## mrkos (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice pics Tom did that tristis have a laceration on it's leg. Those pine trees in the background of your tiger snake pic look very familiar


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 6, 2011)

Well done Tom, & thanks for sharing.

You must have spent a lot of hours in the field & driving finding some of these animals. 
Yah Goannas are not as common as they used to be. Anyway best of luck for the rest of the trip & maybe the best is still to come.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2011)

awesome shots!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 11, 2011)

Favourite bush tucker.....the echidnas , not Panoptes!


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 13, 2011)

Some great finds dude! Love them!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Nov 13, 2011)

4 months into the hobby and already photographing like a pro!!! You have some true talent !


----------



## TomCharlton (Nov 14, 2011)

Reptile_Maniac said:


> 4 months into the hobby and already photographing like a pro!!! You have some true talent !



Ha, thanks, although I've been in the hobby for quite a lot longer than that. The '4 months' was in reference to that fact that I arrived in Australia 4 months ago, from the UK - we're travelling here for a year, before heading out to Asia.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 16, 2011)

ahh your a good lad tom,wait til you get down here we wil have to go to some special spots


----------



## orientalis (Nov 16, 2011)

Fantastic pictures. Thanks for sharing!
Please post more of your finds when you have the time.

All the best with the return of your gear.


----------



## XKiller (Nov 16, 2011)

I was recently in the Brigalow, and found 14 panoptes.. Great photos Tom, be good to see what elese you see, defently great to see a seqld tiger.


----------

